# παράσταση νίκης



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2008)

Από ποια αγγλική έκφραση το πήραν αυτό; Γιατί καμιά από τις έννοιες της λέξης "παράσταση" δεν καλύπτει αυτό που σημαίνει η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση, δηλαδή "ποιος *πιστεύετε *ότι θα νικήσει".

παράσταση η [parástasi] O33 : 
1. η απόδοση συγκεκριμένων αντικειμένων ή αφηρημένων εννοιών, σχέσεων κτλ. κατά τρόπο που να τα κάνει αισθητά (κυρ. με την όραση, με την ακοή) καθώς και τα ίδια τα πράγματα, έννοιες, σχέσεις που αποδίδονται έτσι: H ~ της πράξης της πρόσθεσης γίνεται με το σύμβολο +. H ~ του φθόγγου [o] γίνεται με τα γράμματα ο και ω. || Γραφική ~, διάγραμμα που απεικονίζει τη σχέση ανάμεσα σε μεταβλητές ποσότητες: Γραφική ~ εξίσωσης / ανύσματος. || (μαθημ.) σύνολο ή συνδυασμός αριθμών, γραμμάτων και συμβόλων που καθορίζουν πράξεις οι οποίες πρέπει να εκτελεστούν: Aλγεβρική ~. 
2. η απόδοση, η απεικόνιση του εσωτερικού ή εξωτερικού κόσμου με εικαστικά μέσα: Zωγραφική ~. Aγγεία με γεωμετρικές παραστάσεις. Παραστάσεις με σκηνές κυνηγιού. 
3. (ψυχ.) εικόνα προγενέστερου αισθήματος ή αντίληψης που διατηρείται στη μνήμη, στο υποσυνείδητο και μπορεί να αναπαραχθεί αυτόματα (χωρίς να χρειάζονται τα αρχικά ερεθίσματα): Aκουστικές / οπτικές / μνημονικές / φανταστικές παραστάσεις. Aνάπλαση παραστάσεων. Tου έμειναν στη μνήμη εφιαλτικές παραστάσεις από το αεροπορικό δυστύχημα. 
4. το ανέβασμα θεατρικού έργου στη σκηνή και γενικότερα η παρουσίαση ενός θεάματος ή ακροάματος μπροστά σε κοινό: H ~ της Λυσιστράτης του Aριστοφάνη στην Eπίδαυρο. Aπογευματινή / βραδινή / ερασιτεχνική ~. Tο τσίρκο θα δώσει μια σειρά παραστάσεων. Παρακολούθησα μια ωραία ~ Kαραγκιόζη. ΦP κλέβω την ~, επισκιάζω με την εμφάνιση, με την παρουσία μου κάθε άλλον, κυριαρχώ, πρωταγωνιστώ: Όλη η εθνική ομάδα έκανε σπουδαία εμφάνιση, αλλά την ~ έκλεψε ο νεαρός τερματοφύλακας. δίνω ~, έχω επιτυχημένη, εντυπωσιακή παρουσία και δραστηριότητα: Xτες το βράδυ ο Γιώργος έδωσε ~ στο πάρτι των γενεθλίων του. 
5α. (πληθ.) ενέργεια, ιδίως διαμαρτυρία διπλωματική, προς κυβέρνηση άλλου κράτους: Διπλωματικές παραστάσεις έγιναν ταυτόχρονα στην Άγκυρα και στην Aθήνα. 
5β. (νομ.) η παρουσία, η εμφάνιση κάποιου στο δικαστήριο με την ιδιότητα του δικηγόρου ή του διαδίκου: H ~ δικηγόρου στην υπογραφή συμβολαίων είναι υποχρεωτική. || Έξοδα παραστάσεως, επίδομα, αποζημίωση που δίνεται σε κάποιους υπαλλήλους ή σε δημόσια πρόσωπα, για να καλύψουν επιπλέον έξοδα που κάνουν κατά την εκτέλεση της υπηρεσίας τους. 
[λόγ.: 1: ελνστ. παράστα(σις) -ση `παρουσίαση΄, αρχ. σημ.: `τοποθέτηση στο πλάι΄ & σημδ. γαλλ. représentation· 2-5: σημδ. γαλλ. représentation]


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 21, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, καλημέρα

Μήπως, λέω μήπως, και με κάθε επιφύλαξη, το χρησιμοποιούν επειδή ακριβώς παραπέμπει στη γραφική απεικόνιση του τι πιστεύουν οι ερωτούμενοι;

Είμαι η τελευταία που μπορεί να εκφράσει άποψη για τη χρήση μιας λέξης, αλλά εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω και ποτέ δεν με ξένισε η έκφραση.

Καλή Κυριακή


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 22, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω από πού το πήραν, οπότε πάλι εκτός θέματος είμαι (σόρρυ) αλλά αν έπρεπε να το μεταφράσω θα το έλεγα prediction poll.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2008)

Μιλώντας με άνθρωπο της πολιτικής έρευνας έμαθα ότι ο όρος «παράσταση νίκης» αποτελεί αμιγώς ελληνικό κατασκεύασμα (εταιρείας δημοσκοπήσεων, δημοσιογραφική σύλληψη ή ιδέα κάποιου πολιτικού, δεν ήταν σε θέση να μου πει) και δεν πρόκειται για προϊόν απόδοσης κάποιου αγγλικού όρου — για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε Αγγλία και Η.Π.Α. Κι όταν τη ρώτησα «καλά τότε, κι από πού προήλθε;» η αυθόρμητη απάντησή της ήταν «από το σόου των πολιτικών», αλλά στη συνέχεια μου 'πε σοβαρά ότι η «παράσταση» εδώ νοείται με την ευρύτερη σημασία τής αντίληψης που έχει κάποιος για μία κατάσταση και που αναπαράγεται αυτόματα. Τα μεταφέρω, λοιπόν, αυτά προς το παρόν και επιφυλάσσομαι να ρωτήσω κι άλλους συναδέλφους της. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2008)

Από άλλη εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων μου δόθηκαν ως αποδόσεις του όρου «παράσταση νίκης» τα _projection of victory_ (περιγραφικός, επεξηγεί περί τίνος πρόκειται) και _winning contest_ (αλλά αγνοώ αν ήταν αυτός που μας έδωσε τελικά το ελληνικό _παράσταση νίκης_, ή συμβαίνει το αντίστροφο κι απλώς το σκέφτηκε εδώ κάποιος αμερικανοτραφής ως εύλογο αντίστοιχο).


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2009)

Να προσθέσω το *likelihood to win*.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 17, 2009)

E τότε ας προσθέσω κι εγώ το απλούστερο "expected winner" για να βρίσκεται. :)


----------

